# Edmund Calamy on the impossibility of the saints sinning after their resurrection



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2019)

The bodies of the Saints at the resurrection shall be _free from all sin, Paul_ shall not then complain of _a law in his members rebelling against the law of his mind,_ nor cry out, _Oh miserable man that I am, who shall deliver me from the body of this death?_ we shall at that day not only have a _posse non peccare,_ a possibility not to sin, as _Adam_ had in innocency, but a _non posse peccare,_ an impossibility of sinning.

Edmund Calamy, _The saint’s transfiguration, or, The body of vileness changed into a body of glory a sermon preached at Martins Ludgate, October 19, 1654, at the funeral of that reverend and faithful minister of Jesus Christ, Dr. Samuel Bolton, late master of Christs College in Cambridge: with a short account of his death_ (London: Joseph Crawford, 1655), p. 13.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------

